# August 30&31 CHP



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

8-30
A SF member (John aka weezer) called me and asked me to join him for a few hours so we met up at the boat ramp at 10pm and headed out to the pier to try for some trout or flounder... We caught neither one all night but did manage to get some nice croakers but we had to really work for them ... we got a few small blues and shad and schoolie stripers ... Tide went slack so we headed out to the outter wall and drifted outside and casted to the rocks ... John (weezer) was throwing a black bomber and me a 5" Tsunami ... John was first and not long after the first drift began so I thought we were going to lay into them ... His fish is about 24" ... I get the next one at about 22" and them him with a 22" and me again with a 20" we end up at the light house and there is bait everywhere and it looks like its raining  ... John lands his third at 23" and then we call it a day at about 4am ... It was pretty slow but we got some decent pullage ... Great fishing with you John we gotta do it again.
8-31
Decided to head out with a different game plan but keeping trout at the top of the list ... I planned to use 4" fin"S" and target Trout and Stripers ... I began fishing about 1am with about 2 hours of the tide already out .. Clear skies .. no wind ... bait all over and fish crashing throughout them ... Water was pretty clear ... I forgot the anchor and had a spare with no rope but did piece together about 8 feet and have 4 feet on the front of the canoe ... it'll have to do... Well the anchor just brushes the bottom but never grabs so I kinda slow drift and cast accordingly but I only land 1 striper at about 18" and 1 croaker about 10" .... ok so I switch to gulp 3" natural shrimp and try for the croakers ... A few hits and land 3 small croakers but no biguns ... I make a move to the burnt section and go back to white 4" fin"S" 1st cast i hook and loose a nice fish and a few cast later land a 13 inch flounder and a few more and another 13 inch flounder ... 20 minutes later 1 nice 15" croaker ... I started driting along the pilings and casting in between them as I got the chance and landed 2 small spikes and lost another . Tide was coming to dead low but fish started crashig again and I land a nice striper at about 23" and then I get a nice hit and hook up to a decent fish .... I did not bring a net or a cooler as this was not a flounder trip 
 So I play the fish and then manuever out of the pilings into the open water and when I get the chance I grab the fish by the jaw and bring a keeper striper in the canoe ... 
It seems this fish marked the begining of low slack and the bite just stopped . I kept at it although nothing bit until the tide started to move again but unfortunately my day has come to and end and I call it a day at 7am.








By hengstthomas at 2007-08-31








By hengstthomas at 2007-08-31








By hengstthomas at 2007-08-31








By hengstthomas at 2007-08-31


----------



## apungke (Aug 5, 2005)

Nice striper...Tom..
What is the target fish in October around the area?


----------



## terpfan (May 30, 2002)

that is a strange picture, tom without flounda


----------



## terpfan (May 30, 2002)

maybe tom has caught most of the keeper flounder in chsp. we have to wait until next season for the tb to grow into keepers.


----------



## Gnatman (Sep 15, 2005)

*Way to go...*

...Tom. Glad to see that you can paddle the canoe again. 

BTW - What is in the gullet of that linesider?

I'll try to get back down soon. I'll give you a shout.


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

Gnatman said:


> .- What is in the gullet of that linesider?


Thats a large yellow bellied spot


----------



## okimavich (Nov 13, 2006)

That *WAS* a yellow belly spot. Fish on! 

BTW, if he's already got a tail sticking out of his gullet, what was he thinking trying to cram another one in?


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

okimavich said:


> That *WAS* a yellow belly spot. Fish on!
> 
> BTW, if he's already got a tail sticking out of his gullet, what was he thinking trying to cram another one in?


They are pigs I tell you! Anthony and I caught a few keepers off of the Rt 50 bridge a few years back and when we cut them open they had a few 8 to 10 inch flounders inside them. 

I think when you get any kind of predator in that situation with limitless amounts of food they tend to just gorge.

I had a couple oscars in my old fish tank and I would buy a dozen goldfish to feed them. They would grab 5 or 6 in their mouths at one time. It was kind of funny to see the goldfishes tails and heads sticking out of their mouths until they could eventually swallow them.


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

Nice fish Tom. Is that an Isopod on its tail? I thought they just attach to the gills.


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

Isopod ? Dont know what the heck that is but it sounds pretty cool  
I have always referred to it as sea lice but after looking I cant find anything on it but did find something simular while researching Isopods. SO yes I'd have to say its an Isopoda .


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

Yeah, I've heard a lot of people call that sea lice or fish lice. I see them a lot in the gills of white perch.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Nice*

Great lookin striper there Tom. Congrats.


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

Nice fish Tom, looking fwd to my next trip up to that area... May be there around the 20th for a short trip..


----------

